# How do you know what level rider you are?



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

_Are_ there certain levels?
(Not in showing - I just mean in general )
Thanks


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Not official levels, but levels like "beginner", "advanced beginner", "intermediate", "advanced intermediate", and advanced are typically used to classify riders in terms of their skill level. And professional, of course.

You base yourself off of what kind of horses you've worked with, how secure you are in the saddle, your position, abilities, etc.


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Alright, thank you. 

I'm trying to figure out what level rider I am, haha xP


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol. If you provide us with some info and pics/vids we could help you out


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Haha, okay, thank you 
(let me know if you need any more info xP)

I'm 16 and I ride English and rode on and off for a year, but after that I have been riding 1-2 times a week for 2 years. I've never shown, but if I were, it'd be in Equitation. I've only ridden about 7-8 horses before. I walk/trot/canter - but have never galloped (on purpose). I can jump crossrails, verticals, lines, bounces, in-and-outs, oxers, swedish oxers, fan jumps. The highest I've jumped is 3 feet, but I jump 2'9 regularly. 

(Now a lot of random info xP) I can clean/groom/tack up. I know how to take apart and put together tack. I have all my own riding clothes/boots/etc. I've partially leased a horse for a month before and will be doing that again this summer. I work 5 days a week at the barn. I've been run away with/stepped on/bucked. I've fallen off way more times than I can count. xP

-going to find pictures-


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

^ I know I'm way too far ahead of the pommel - these pictures are from about 3 months ago and I've been working on that a lot


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

Here's my most recent video of me riding : 




 


It's not that great because I just fell off a minute before the video. :/ (Which is why she's not cantering)

You can see other videos of me riding on my channel though.


----------



## springinmeadow (Jul 1, 2010)

I use the method of counting the bones that have been broken and how many times for each.,


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^
I'm at a level zero then


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Just pick a level that sounds right. Everyone's going to have different standards. I use competent or experienced when describing my riding. If people ask how well I can ride I say like "pretty okay" or something, like I don't want to say something that sounds up myself, or say something that will make them expect something, but I've been riding for 10 years or so, so I'm pretty decent at it. 

The problem with beginner/intermediate/advanced scale is that they're way too broad. Like riding schools will have "advanced" students but in my mind you can never really be "advanced" if you've only ridden school horses. Its not just about knowing concepts, its about successfully implementing them. Also, you could be advanced in some sort of riding, and know absolutely nothing about another. I'd prefer to explain things in sections, for example someone could say that they are competent at general riding but a beginner in showjumping, or competent at general riding but not experienced in dressage, etc. Or competent at general riding and jumping, but only at a beginner-intermediate level of training horses. I don't know. Just say what feels right.


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

@Sasika : Yeah, I like that better. [Levels in different sections]


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Indeed.
It's one thing to know alot and do it on a lesson horse, but you need to be able to apply yourself differently to different sorts of horses. You have to learn to "read" the horse...
Riding levels are alot more than EQ, IMO.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

i was reading a book i got, i need to read it a little more carefully now that you mention it haha but it said there are like BEGGINERS the people who just learned how to get on a horse and then.. begginers .. people who know the ropes and everything and it said most olimpic or triple crown riders still consider themselfs intermetiate not advanced... but i dont really go with that because its kind of confusing..


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Does the states not have an equivalent to the rider levels from Equine Canada? Perhaps this would be some interesting reading: Learn to Ride - Equine Canada - Hippique Canada

The PDF breaks it down into what each level consists of.


----------



## Siggav (Nov 21, 2008)

Yep it's really hard to place yourself and going by different 'sections' or things to do while riding is def the way to go.

I'm Icelandic and until around a year ago when I started taking lessons weekly a while after I moved to Scotland I had only ever ridden gaited Icelandic ponies/horses.

In some ways I was a complete beginner then, never posted trot, never jumped and not done any dressage. Had no idea what a shoulder in or a leg yield was.

I had however done a lot of gait aka tölt (or rack or single foot depending on what you call it) training and knew how to get started to try to clean up the tölt from a trotty or a pacy horse, I knew how to herd horses and how to work with other people to drive a big herd of horses over mountains and rivers etc. and hacking for hours and hours on rough terrain and in weather ranging from sun to really heavy winds and blizzards (it is rather funny when your black horse is white when you get back to the stables from snow stuck to him)

I'd dealt with spooky and very hot horses and been bolted with many times and fallen off a few, and had my own horse for around 6 years before I had to sell him when I knew I was going to move to the UK.

Now after roughly a year of lessons I'm pretty confident on the big horses (although I still miss the easy gaits and the spirit of the Icelandic horses) but I have so much to learn and have only jumped once for example (and that was only small cross rails).

It's been a really interesting experience being forced to swap horse cultures so drastically but horses are horses after all and a good seat and balance is pretty universal.


----------



## Bluezepher94 (Jun 19, 2010)

@MissH : Thanks :]

@Siggav : Oh wow, that's really cool 



Siggav said:


> and hacking for hours and hours on rough terrain and in weather ranging from sun to really heavy winds and blizzards (it is rather funny when your black horse is white when you get back to the stables from snow stuck to him)


xDD


----------



## eternity (Jul 30, 2010)

For me I go by if you can properly w/t/c/ in the right position for a good amount of time, and be clear about what you are asking for, you're more intermediate. That's what I'm working on right now so I call myself a beginner.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Here's something i've learned over the years: If you can get on your horse, ask him to do something, and not interfere with or impair his abilities to do what you ask, you can ride, and you can ride well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlitterBug (May 28, 2009)

Your horse will always let you know what level you are riding at. A new horse will let you know that level even better.

I personally always guess one level down when someone tells me willingly what level they ride at. Usually that is even being generous.

I won't call myself advanced if you asked me, but I've had more than one trainer tell me that I rode at a professional level. I've ridden hundreds of horses and I have hundreds more to ride. Don't label yourself, because there will always be that next horse out there that will be happy to prove you wrong and slam you right back to beginner again, I personally am thrilled when I find one of these horses.


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Based on pictures I'd say advanced beginner. 

Picture show: standing in irons when jumping, leaning on hands, heels too far back, thumbs pointing at each other rather than straight in the air ... all that equates to NOT having an "independent" seat - where you can move just one body part (arm, leg, or forearm, calf, hip) or weight one seatbone without inadvertantly moving the other parts of your body.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

If you haven't started horses or competed professionally then you're automatically a beginner - Simple as that.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^ I dont agree with that at all. Not everyone wants to compete however they are often very competent riders who are no where near beginers. Also handeling a broad spectrum of horses is going to increase you experience much more then starting one or two.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> If you haven't started horses or competed professionally then you're automatically a beginner - Simple as that.


 What? Are you kidding?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually yes I am. :wink: Last time we had a thread like this that seemed to be the prevailing opinion.... Or at least, you're automatically a beginner if you've only ridden school horses. Interesting how the responses have been completely different this time around.

Personally I don't like terms such as "advanced beginner" etc - it gets too confusing. I think if you can sit all gaits properly and with quiet hands, then you can ride. Anything above that should be described as "I can do level 1 dressage and jump 3 ft" or something like that, even if you've never competed.


----------



## KittyCat (Aug 6, 2010)

Saskia said:


> The problem with beginner/intermediate/advanced scale is that they're way too broad. Like riding schools will have "advanced" students but in my mind you can never really be "advanced" if you've only ridden school horses. Its not just about knowing concepts, its about successfully implementing them.


True true, but it also depends on the type of 'school horse.' For example, not saying I'm an advanced rider or not... frankly I don't focus on that..., I've never owned a horse but I have been the first person other than my trainer to ride a new horse during his first week jumping... ever... And off the track thoroughbreds need a certain experienced rider to manage properly especially when jumping.


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

I may be totally off here, but as far as riding skill level, I think its how you handle the problems that happen, be it a missed jump, buck, spook, barn sour, or one of the many things that happen while riding, so I guess I am talking about not showing, but being able to ride and handle a horse no matter what breed or show style.... I personaly think if you have never been thrown, your green.....you have not pushed your limits !!! I have pushed lots of limits !! LOL


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't get these threads sorry. I find them really quite pointless, they seem to be the 'flavour of the month' though, not quite sure why as they always wind up with the same result - "You can't give a name to a specific 'level' of rider".
To be quite frank, it is my opinion that those who come onto forums asking to be told what level of rider they are, simply want us to give them sunshine, rainbows and fairies. 
Really quite a pointless waste of a thread.


----------



## Goose (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't get people who have to say how pointless a thread is. maybe there is a point to someone else.... If someone out there is looking for a little insight, or advise, what is the harm...if they are such a waste of time, why don't you just skip em? I sometimes like sunshine, rainbows and faires.. IMHO


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Yes, if you don't care for the topic of a thread then don't reply. Imagine if someone posted a thread asking "who has a TB?" and everyone who doesn't have a TB replied saying "well I don't." It would take up many pages for nothing.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_MissH-- I was going to look those up, but you posted them first!_

_Defining levels of where a person is at is hard....depending on where you are, everything could be different. What really is an advanced beginner? Whats the difference between novice and intermediate? In the end, it comes down to opinions of whoever your coach or friends are...Unless you live in Canada and have taken the tests for rider levels....but even then, that comes from a few peoples opinion on where people should be._

_I've been riding for about 15 years on whatever farm horse we had...started colts, jumped, helped round up cows....but just had a coach tell me I was only be a level 4 rider. It was a bummer, but in reality, according to the testing OEF has put out, that is where I would be. But it still doesnt tell me if I am a Beginner/Novice/Advanced rider._


----------

